# Need Help Building A Gaming Pc



## OpticGamer (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm looking to build a PC from $300-$400 that can run a game like Tomb Raider at medium settings. Right now the PC that I have isn't really good enough. I already have a monitor,mouse,and keyboard I just need help finding the correct parts.

Also if it matters i'm 14yrs. I dont exacly know much about Computer "parts" so you may need to fill me in on anything.
Thanks in Advance for helping.:wavey:


----------



## OpticGamer (Aug 18, 2014)

Actually $500 is good.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

_Removed Skype link so you don't get spammed and moved thread to Building for better assistance._

Welcome to TSF! :wave:

First, check out our build guide here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2014-a-668661.html then listen to the advice the techs give you. They know their stuff. Congrats on building your own. :thumb:


----------



## OpticGamer (Aug 18, 2014)

Is it possible to build a gaming PC lower than $500? I've seen it on YouTube I just don't know if it can actually run certain games.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

A normal Internet browsing PC, yes. A PC that can handle some gaming, no. 

Our build guide is going to be the best bet for you right now.


----------



## OpticGamer (Aug 18, 2014)

I was thinking of getting an Alienware but people told me Alienware was not good Because it's overpriced for it's performance and doesn't last very long. I just dont want to get the wrong Pc but as for gaming it doesnt necessarily have to run game's like crisis 3 at full hd settings. I use my consoles for other game's but as for game's only for pc. Game's like Garrys mod,indies and such. With the pc I have now I can run game's as far as bioshock 1 and 2 at medium settings i've played both on pc but with some game's like when im modding them I get like about 20-16 frame's Im not sure why. What Im really looking for is just a better graphics card and more ram. 

I have an all in one desktop but if I can upgrade it that would be nice so I wont have to transfer all of my game's and documents and other stuff. But I heard you cant add parts to all in ones. Im not sure if thats true or not?


----------



## OpticGamer (Aug 18, 2014)

I also would like to run Skyrim as well so I can mod it. but if it's possible to change parts inside an all in one could you recommend graphics card CPU and memory


----------



## OpticGamer (Aug 18, 2014)

I found this Video driver

EVGA 200-CU-HC85-B1 GeForce GTX 285 Hydro Copper Waterblock 1 GB Video Card

Is this atleast decent?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Decent card, but you will never get it to fit in your AIO. All-in-one PCs, in most instances are not upgradable. You may be able to add memory but I've yet to see one with an option to add a graphics card.

Leave that GTX 285 where it is. Don't get me wrong, it's a great card, but it's several generations old. And besides, you don't want to be fiddling with liquid cooling on your first build.

This is more or less what I sell for ~$400 assembled. At current Newegg prices it comes to around $360. Add $20 for a DVD drive and another $100 for Windows. It'll comfortably play Skyrim, Far Cry3 and Battlefield 3 as is, but a 2 x 4GB kit of 2133/2400 MHz memory (+$40) produces very noticeable improvement. 
The 620 watt supply isn't really necessary, but it allows for adding a discrete graphics card. 
Asus A78M-E plus AMD A8-5600K combo  $139
G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) Model F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL $48 
Cooler Master N200 - Mini Tower Computer Case $50
SeaSonic S12II 620 Bronze 620W $65
Seagate Barracuda ST1000DM003 1TB  $60


----------



## OpticGamer (Aug 18, 2014)

Are these all the parts I will need to put together a pc? Im not going to upgrade but instead I'll just build one.


----------



## OpticGamer (Aug 18, 2014)

Yeah I think I'll get 8gb instead could you link me to it?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Other than a copy of Windows and maybe a DVD drive, should not require anything else. You should have a few basic handtools available. Case comes with front and rear mounted cooling fans plus screws for mounting components. Processor ships with AMD stock cooler. A pair of SATA data cables will be included with the motherboard (for drives).

Either of these:
G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Model F3-12800CL9D-8GBRL
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000) Model F3-17000CL11D-8GBXL


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

can I just say to run tomb raider at medium you will need a better card than a 285 to maintain frame rates and If your planning on running a lot of mods on skyrim especially graphics mods you will also need a card better than a gtx 285.

I run skyrim with over 30 mods aswell as the high res packages and things such as high contrast and 1k graphics mods you will also be pushing it with 4GB RAM if you do have a lot of mods and are running a 64bit os.


----------



## OpticGamer (Aug 18, 2014)

First of all i'm getting 8GB since most game's standards don't go over that. Second I will probably get a better graphics card if you could kindly link me to a preferred Graphics card I would appreciate it.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

To run Tom Raider on atleast medium with 40-60 fps I would say you need a gtx460.

The spec requirements are a bit of a lie for tomb raider as its a very demanding and graphically intensive game. My system runs it on Ultra but my fps is 48-62 fps depending on what is happening at the time. PC Specs - Tomb Raider Wiki Guide - IGN

As for skyrim with a gtx460 you will have no problems running it on high or ultra but you will see a performance drop if you install any mods such as the 1k res package and ultra contrast boost etc.

If you could save up a bit more cash I would actually recommend a gtx 560 - 650 but I understand you dont want to spend that much.

If you could save up for the $800 intel build in our list that is the one I would recommend for you.http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2014-a-668661.html


----------



## OpticGamer (Aug 18, 2014)

So will The $800 intel build have no problem running skyrim with Graphic mods? Also I noticed I had some old computer casings around could I use those or does it matter? If it has no problem running game's of such I'll build that type and if I run into any graphic lag I'll get a better graphics card.


----------



## OpticGamer (Aug 18, 2014)

Also could you probably tell me what parts you have for you're PC. I'll probably just wait until Christmas then for sure I should be able to buy all the parts. Thing is I really like to mod all of my game's and I even make stuff here and there but now my PC cant really keep up anymore. Also could you try and link me to the parts of you're PC. Thanks.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

click my system under my name you will see all the parts I have. Although my build was £1500 at the time I built. Doing the same build now you might be able to do it for a grand but I am in the UK not the US.


----------



## OpticGamer (Aug 18, 2014)

Oh ok but will the $800 build Run skyrim with graphic mods and such?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yeah it will run fine, I have very little experience with AMD CPUs but it's certainly powerful enough to run skyrim no problem.


----------



## OpticGamer (Aug 18, 2014)

Would the AMD build be better than the Intel build?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I doubt there would be much difference.

It's personal preference really, whilst AMD are cheaper I always feel that Intel is more quality due to the fact they have been beating AMD when it comes to CPUs since the core 2 duo came out and that was 8 years ago but you pay more for intel.

Intel also now provide warranties for CPUs that are overclockable so if you break them you get a free replacement and the warrant costs £20 which is about $33


----------



## OpticGamer (Aug 18, 2014)

You said you have very little experience with amd cpu's but I checked the $800 intel build and it didnt have an amd cpu? Just a little confused.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

There is an $800 AMD build under all the intel builds.


----------



## OpticGamer (Aug 18, 2014)

Ok Thanks I just dont want to get 10-20 fps as im playing but yeah Im probably going to get a better graphics card like the one you recommended.


----------



## OpticGamer (Aug 18, 2014)

Also just a quick question in you're experience is a Pc simple to put together?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

OpticGamer said:


> Ok Thanks I just dont want to get 10-20 fps as im playing but yeah Im probably going to get a better graphics card like the one you recommended.


You will get decent fps.



OpticGamer said:


> Also just a quick question in you're experience is a Pc simple to put together?


Yes, I built my first one when I was 16 with no help no instructions and no youtube videos. Its like doing a jigsaw puzzle with computer parts.

There are hundreds of videos on youtube and places like newegg.com that show you how to do it.


----------



## OpticGamer (Aug 18, 2014)

Alright Thanks So it should run at say 30-50 fps while playing skyrim with mods and graphic enhancers.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

most likely 40-60 at full hd on a 22" monitor might drop a bit if the monitor is bigger.


----------



## OpticGamer (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks you're the best man. Me, I would have messed up my first build without knowing anything.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

If you need help just ask, we are here to help.

Newegg TV: How To Build a Computer - Part 2 - The Build - YouTube


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Watch the instructional videos, read the Mobo manual to familiarize your self with the connections, bench test before installing any components in the case and you should be good. Any problems, just ask on this forum.

Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 pin (Dual Core CPU) or 8 pin (Quad Core CPU) power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------

